# Blast & Cast Mid-Texas Gulf Coast Region



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

November...Duck Season has started off with some solid hunts. Lots of widgeon and pintails have been hanging around and our best hunts have come following each cold front as new birds are pushing down to the coast. The fishing bite has also been good the past couple weeks surrounding these first few cold fronts as water temps haven't dropped too much yet and fish are still hungry. Come see us at Bay Flats Lodge this season and let's go chase some Ducks with Baylen.

Captain Nick 
Bay Flats Lodge
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

